# Does TPI accept Royal Haciendas deposits



## rschwering (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a week at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen as was curious if you accept deposits for this resort.

Thanks

Rob S.


----------



## philemer (Aug 7, 2010)

rschwering said:


> I have a week at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen as was curious if you accept deposits for this resort.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob S.



Welcome to TUG!!

In my experience, TPI will take any week from any resort.


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, yes we will take your week on exchange, please contact our office to fill out a banking form.

Kind Regards,
Marcie


----------

